# New Chihuahua Pictures!



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Heres a few more pictures of my Chihuahuas! Lots of them!
*
Kiki:*


















Her good side 









hmm?









*Tiny:*

he was not impressed with the photos today

hmm sleep









Hmm im hungry









Thats enough! 









ooo me?









My best side 









*Fifi*

where'd he go?









Hey that you mum?









Thats enough you!









Mum!









Thats it im, not happy with you!

























One more!









Pouty









*wagging tail* Mum i love you lets go in ... please!









Older ones:










































*Hope:*

Working it baby  tehe


























Older ones:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pictures, i sooo love your chihuahuas, i would love another one, i have two,,,


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

cool! Thanks all mine are soo funny


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, lovely little people, so cute!

We're hoping to get one of these by the end of the year, if all goes to plan


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks! Theyre a great addition to any family/household they have soo much character. I recently bred my girl Hope to Tiny


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Oooh, good luck with the pups! You must post up some pics when they're born


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

She was only bred this weekend! Ill definately do that though once their born  9 weeks to go haha


----------



## cleancage (Jan 23, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Cheeky Chihuahuas said:


> Thanks! Theyre a great addition to any family/household they have soo much character. I recently bred my girl Hope to Tiny


aww thats exciting to know, please keep us posted, i willl mark it on my calendar, ......


----------



## Ilovemydog (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovely Chihuahua´s, keep us posted on the breeding, if all goes to plan


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Ahhhh they are so sweet...._


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

They are lovely!!! Photos always make them look so so big when they're actually teeny little things.. All their faces are so different!!!!! Tiny is very very Cute.


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Yeahh ill definately keep you posted if all goes well!


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Tiny is adorable :001_tt1: so is everyone else. Good Luck with them.


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks !!!


----------



## kezhulme (Jan 31, 2010)

Ahh adorable!


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

haha thanks! illtry post some more next week!


----------

